# My 9 year old son accepted Jesus yesterday.....



## MarquezsDg (Sep 27, 2011)

So yesterday before our family bible study my 9 year old approached me and said "dad can we talk?" He then goes on to tell me that he hasn’t fully trusted Jesus with his whole life but would like to starting now. I asked him if he understood what he was saying. He told me he understood that he has sin in him and God doesn’t like sin because he’s perfect and that Jesus was the only way that sin can be removed from him so he can be with God when he dies.

I will say this and I know that I should be rejoicing that my son understands the issue with his sinful nature and God’s holiness but are there any other dads out there that I have experienced what Experienced yesterday which was joy but also the flesh part of being broken understanding what your son is saying about himself. It’s one thing to understand your sin and even explain to your children their sinful nature but man to hear it coming out of the mouth of your own little son was joyful (because he appears to have an understanding ) and at the same time heart breaking hearing from a voice so young I’m thankful that God He has shown him this but just to hear it from that voice I have to admit was joyful and yet tough because he’s your little boy you know?

Anyways do you guys think a good way to see if your child who is so young has really come to repentance is to have him write out a testimony? I was thinking about this last night because the one thing you don’t ever want is for him to be living a lie thinking he was saved, and though what he said yesterday was correct, I was thinking about asking him to write out his testimony ( I would tell him what this means etc) and see what he writes. 

So just wanted to give my praise report and seek some advice on what others have done when your child at such an early age comes to repentance?

Is it wrong to feel what I felt yesterday in which I felt so happy but at the same time it crushed me to hear a sinner repent with a voice that isn’t even reached manhood. I looked at my little girl yesterday who 6 and missing her two front teeth and just thought how much more I would melt if she repented tomorrow with two missing teeth and that little voice. God bless.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Sep 27, 2011)

AMEN! As someone who as spent all summer trying to reach children with the gospel I commend you on having such a relationship with your son that he could come to you with this. you are so blessed! 

It is hard, this summer I could always see a change in the children that became saved opposed to others that did it because of pressure from the speaker or (unfortunately I have faults) me

watch your son diligently. You will see changes even though he is 9 if he is truly now regenerate he will be changed! i saw it happen countless times to children of 5 years old!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 27, 2011)

I rejoice that your son has been convinced of his sin and misery, his need of Christ as his savior, gaining a renewed will (it is not the will of natural man under the dominion of the adversary to go unto Christ for justification) and his embracing of the Christ of the Gospel, Brother!

I would caution temptations of doubt. Even as adults grow in the Lord there can be periods of doubt, oh how much more vulnerable a child may be to these temptations. I believe more than a written testimony, as a form of test of repentance, what would be more beneficial is to Nurture the Work of the Spirit in your son! This is a beautiful thing that you have a relationship with your son in that he feels comfortable coming to you with this. It is certainly time to reinforce his young faith. I most enthusiastically encourage your to Begin to disciple your son. 

Your son has responded...Matthew 11:28-30. Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light. 

Now remember this: But Jesus called them unto him, and said, Suffer little children to come unto me...

Encourage him to memorize the scripture if he has not begun to do so. Engage him in the word. Remember that the children of God Take Delight In the Law of God and Meditate on His Law Day and Night! Ps 1.


Acts 26:18. To open their eyes, and to turn them from darkness to light, and from the power of Satan unto God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins, and inheritance among them which are sanctified by faith that is in me. 
Deuteronomy 30:6. And the LORD thy God will circumcise thine heart, and the heart of thy seed, to love the LORD thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, that thou mayest live.
Titus 3:5. Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost

Have you considered *catechizing* your son? 
There is a good Catechism written by wonderful Baptist Preacher C.H. Spurgeon here Spurgeon's Catechism, 1855

These are just my thoughts brother. This is a beautiful thing for your son to come onto you in regards to his conviction of sin, no matter how large or small, and his need of Christ.


----------



## MarquezsDg (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragment. I also teach the kids at my church and it is a blessing to see them come to the Lord


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Hussein!

That is fantastic! I am very glad for you, and your son! Praise God!

Writing out his testimony is a good thing. Do not quench his testimony by questioning his motives in coming to faith. The Scriptures speak everywhere of how children - even John the Baptist in the womb of Elisabeth - profess faith in Jesus Christ. What you may want to point out to your son is that sin is not entirely done away with in this life, and that it does not go away because he believes, but that he will be struggling with it for the rest of his life. The comfort he can receive is through faith in Christ.

Hope this helps.

-Rob


----------



## MarquezsDg (Sep 27, 2011)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> I rejoice that your son has been convinced of his sin and misery, his need of Christ as his savior, gaining a renewed will (it is not the will of natural man under the dominion of the adversary to go unto Christ for justification) and his embracing of the Christ of the Gospel, Brother!
> 
> I would caution temptations of doubt. Even as adults grow in the Lord there can be periods of doubt, oh how much more vulnerable a child may be to these temptations. I believe more than a written testimony, as a form of test of repentance, what would be more beneficial is to Nurture the Work of the Spirit in your son! This is a beautiful thing that you have a relationship with your son in that he feels comfortable coming to you with this. It is certainly time to reinforce his young faith. I most enthusiastically encourage your to Begin to disciple your son.
> 
> ...



I do appreciate and dont take it for granted. We actually do a children catechsim with him and my youngest daughter as well. The catecheism has been a blessing as well. It was just a overall unique experience because of how young he is and here he was admitting to me his sins in that 9 year old voice. but i am so grateful that the Lord has saved my son i truly am.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 27, 2011)

MarquezsDg said:


> I do appreciate and dont take it for granted. We actually do a children catechsim with him and my youngest daughter as well. The catecheism has been a blessing as well. It was just a overall unique experience because of how young he is and here he was admitting to me his sins in that 9 year old voice. but i am so grateful that the Lord has saved my son i truly am.


It is so beautiful as parents to see the Covenant Promises Realized and to see the fruits of our labors Brother! The Lord He is Good!
Our Prayers will be with you and your family. God bless Brother.
-Ben


----------



## MarquezsDg (Sep 27, 2011)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi Hussein!
> 
> That is fantastic! I am very glad for you, and your son! Praise God!
> 
> ...


It def does! and yes yes letting him know that he will struggle just as his earthly father does i do think will prepare him and let him know that he cant do anything on his own and has to rest on Christ alone. We typically sing a hymn for a week so the kids not only memorize the song but also let them think about what they are singing. Last week we sang "In Christ alone" and this week we started " And Can it be that I should gain" the kids really enjoy it and its different from the more contemporarychirsitian music they listen to. thanks again. I am so happy.


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 27, 2011)

Seeing one's child turning to Christ is one of the greatest blessings in this world. I am rejoicing with you, brother!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 27, 2011)

MarquezsDg said:


> letting him know that he will struggle just as his earthly father does i do think will prepare him and let him know that he cant do anything on his own and has to rest on Christ alone.


View attachment 2346


----------



## Stargazer65 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm really happy for you brother. God is gracious!

This is close to home, my 9 year old daughter just came to faith in Christ, and my 6 year old (now 7) son. Both of them approached me on their own, similar story. You can have them write a testimony if you want, my kids are doing it. I think the important thing though is to continue in discipling them. Reinforce the doctrine of the gospel with them, pray with them, encourage them. We also use Spurgeon's catechism.


----------



## MarquezsDg (Sep 27, 2011)

You know I could def see the Lord working in my son for some months now. We were having a Bible Study a few months ago and I was just talking to my kids 14, 9, 6 and I was explaining to them that believing wasn’t it but trusting the Lord with your life. My 9 year old looked at me and said “Dad I don’t think I trust Jesus with all my heart” which at that point my 14 and 6 year old thought the world was going to end. I asked him to excuse me and Justin (9 year old) and though my heart was by my throat I prayed that the Holy Spirit would keep me calm and guide on what to say to my son and to listen to what he actually meant. We talked about it some and went on with the rest of the day.

The next day he was doing is daily reading and was reading in Matthew where the Lord calmed the wind. I was cooking and didn’t hear him reading but heard this passage clearly and walked over to him and asked him “Justin do you believe Jesus really calmed the storm there?” he looked at me like I was crazy and said “of course dad!” when he said that to me I realized that it wasn’t so much an issue of believing that Jesus existed or that Jesus was God but rather and still extremely important that he just didn’t fully trust Jesus. So I asked him “J who do trust the most in this world if not Jesus?” he said “You dad.” I said “good now let me ask you this we live in Florida and get hurricanes. If a hurricane hit our home this season and this roof was tearing apart and you were like the disciples worrying about your life could dad stop the storm from continuing potentially hurting you, me, your brother, your sis and mom?” He said “ no dad of course not” I then asked him “Son then why oh why would you believe Jesus could calm a storm down and not trust him with everything you got and trust me a person who is a sinner and cant calm down the wind?” His eyes opened up and “dad your right.” I went back to cooking dinner and I could see that Justin was seeing things differently. This was about 4-5 months ago. This was a long story but just wanted to share when I first started noticing Justin asking questions about things and being honest enough to come to me and flat out tell me he didn’t fully trust the Lord at that moment.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 27, 2011)

MarquezsDg said:


> We were having a Bible Study a few months ago and I was just talking to my kids 14, 9, 6 and I was explaining to them that believing wasn’t it but trusting the Lord with your life...


It is very encouraging to see that you are engaging in family devotions with your children! Fathers honoring their privilege and leading their families in consistent devotions to the Lord is an almost forgotten duty these days. This is the work of the Spirit in your household brother.


----------



## MarquezsDg (Sep 27, 2011)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> MarquezsDg said:
> 
> 
> > We were having a Bible Study a few months ago and I was just talking to my kids 14, 9, 6 and I was explaining to them that believing wasn’t it but trusting the Lord with your life...
> ...



there is beauty in it and may God be glorified in it. Whether it be the spending time as a family reading his word or my daughter standing next to me and attempting to sing a hymn she doesnt know yet and she is just saying the last word of every sentence playing catch up with every one as they sing to my son coming to me saying he wants to follow Christ and understnading it is just what throws me back sometimes because i wasnt raised in a Christian home. Two loving parents but the only time i ever went to church was easter and Christmas and was basically told growing up Jesus is God more as an insurance policy more than as Saviour and Master. I look at my life now and i wouldve never guessed this is where I would be. God is good. Sometimes i get nervous because this is still all new to me and Im learning every day. Even though the Lord saved me 11 years ago its still all new to me. Thats why when my son came to me yesterday its just like this is a new generation of the Marquez family that I pray will continue to follow after the Lord.


----------

